# برنامج العفاسي الإلكتروني



## iam hell boy (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء 

أحضرت لكم أحبائي أجمل وأروع هدية ( برنامج العفاسي الإلكتروني ) وهو برنامج في قمة الجمال والروعة 

وهو يشتمل على (المصحف المرتل – اصدارات الشيخ – أدعية – أذكار – البومات – متون – اللقاءات )

وهو برنامج شامل يستحق التحميل والحفظ في الجهاز فلا تترددوا أحبائي بالتحميل وأتمنى التوفيق 

والفوز في الدنيا والآخرة للجميع بإذن الله .

رابــــط البرنامـــج 

http://download.onxline.net/eslameyat/al3fasy.rar


باسورد فك الضغط

www.onxline.net​


----------

